# Are You Ready for The Vault’s Biggest Ever Seed Giveaway?



## George Seeds (Jan 19, 2016)

Did you know that at The Vault, we’ve made it possible to not only get free seeds with every single order: But also to pick exactly which great freebies you’d like to receive?

We’re so proud of this fact that we’re going to hold our biggest giveaway yet…

The Vault is offering up 101 superb seeds as prizes!

No, your eyes are not deceiving you: We’ve got 101 premium quality seeds up for grabs across all of your favourite social channels!

Read more about the prizes and the 6 different entry methods at http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/are-you-ready-for-the-vaults-biggest-ever-seed-giveaway

Enter now before it’s too late: Winners will be chosen by random from all entries and announced on the 2nd of Feb. Good luck, have fun and don’t forget to pass this one on to all your best buddies, so that they can be in with a chance to win too!

Legal disclaimer: The competition winners will have their prizes sent to them via recorded delivery. If you are chosen as a winner but don’t receive your prize, we cannot resend competition prizes, so you’ll have to raise this with your local delivery service (In the UK, for example, this would be Royal Mail).

Remember: It’s illegal to germinate cannabis seeds in many countries. It is our duty to inform you of this important fact and to urge you to obey all of your local laws. The Vault only ever sells or sends out seeds for souvenir, collection or novelty purposes. All of our content is provided for educational purposes only.


----------



## ricky1lung (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm ready!
Thank you for the opportunity.

@torontoke @nsbudca @torontomeds


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for the chance at some great beans. Greatly appreciated here.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 19, 2016)

Bloody Skunk, very interested.


----------



## user hidden (Jan 19, 2016)

sounds amazing I'm in

thanks @George Seeds for the chance to win


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 19, 2016)

Do 2 posts increase my odds?


----------



## George Seeds (Jan 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Do 2 posts increase my odds?


Nope, 1 entry per person per site to keep it fair and spam free


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jan 19, 2016)

Count me in !!!!!!


----------



## bggrass (Jan 19, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## kjg0809 (Jan 19, 2016)

Would love the chance of winning this awesome competition


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Jan 19, 2016)

Heck yeah, I'm in! Thank you goes to The Vault and The Real Seeds Co.


----------



## It's not oregano (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm in purely because the pic of the Kumaoni plants on the website looks like a pine forest. Thanks.


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jan 19, 2016)

Very cool you do this. Peace


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 19, 2016)

Man I totally need some beans! Awesome prizes too. I love Sweet Seeds, NL strains and would love to try the Kumaoni. It sounds exotic. Thanks and good luck to all. May peace and love be in all of your hearts. Especially @LetsGetCritical who loves to enter these giveaways.


----------



## Krippled (Jan 19, 2016)

Awsome, free beans count me in @skunkwreck


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jan 19, 2016)

Sounds great, let's do lt.


----------



## James 1234 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for the chance


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice one, and a shot a second Vault T-shirt


----------



## green217 (Jan 19, 2016)

Count me in,
Sunshine Daydream by Bodhi
Ty!


----------



## hempstead (Jan 19, 2016)

Will bloody skunk help my wife during her moons?


----------



## horton711 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm in..... what could be better than free seeds late winter? The T-shirt would be really cool too. Thanks for the drawing!!


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 19, 2016)

My thanks to Jack, George and the rest of the staff at The Vault for this amazing opportunity from an amazing company! You are by far the best in the industry as far as I am concerned!


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 19, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> My thanks to Jack, George and the rest of the staff at The Vault for this amazing opportunity from an amazing company! You are by far the best in the industry as far as I am concerned!


Hey no fair. I didn't know we got extra points for sucking up! lol. Just kidding bro. Peace and love.


----------



## DG1959 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you for the chance to win!


----------



## RockCityCannabis (Jan 19, 2016)

Oh im all up in this for sure - thanks again for all you guys at TheVault do for the community!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 19, 2016)

Bloody skunk sounds sweet man..gimme gimme gimme.


----------



## eazye252 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## LamontCranston (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice promo you've got going. Consider this an entry =p


----------



## Keef chief (Jan 19, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Did you know that at The Vault, we’ve made it possible to not only get free seeds with every single order: But also to pick exactly which great freebies you’d like to receive?
> 
> We’re so proud of this fact that we’re going to hold our biggest giveaway yet…
> 
> ...


Ayyy lmao winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 19, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Nope, 1 entry per person per site to keep it fair and spam free


Tnx for the opportunity, i love to see this happening from reputable seed banks!! Way to go!!


----------



## mogroith (Jan 19, 2016)

All of these comps make me realize how unlucky I really am.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up @ricky1lung 
And thanks for putting on this giveaway @George Seeds


----------



## JerryInDFW (Jan 19, 2016)

_*Fingers crossed!!*_


----------



## Quagmire6969 (Jan 19, 2016)

Good luck everyone


----------



## George Seeds (Jan 19, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Hey no fair. I didn't know we got extra points for sucking up! lol. Just kidding bro. Peace and love.


lol, sucking up wont affect the random number generator but it does make me feel warm and fuzzy haha


----------



## ukgrows (Jan 19, 2016)

Another great opportunity you guys put out! good luck people and big thanks to everyone at the Vault!


----------



## Bearface209 (Jan 19, 2016)

Bearface needs some medicine ! Way to go Vault ! You're gonna make someone's day


----------



## getdown76 (Jan 19, 2016)

pick me, pick me, pick me!


----------



## superbak3d (Jan 19, 2016)

Sign me up


----------



## Igotthe6 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have been wanting to try autos.


----------



## THCBR549 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'd like to win!


----------



## Medicinemanfarmer (Jan 19, 2016)

Sounds good..fingers crossed.


----------



## Coliostroe (Jan 19, 2016)

Can't say no to some free beans!


----------



## JohnnyTHCeeds (Jan 19, 2016)

This is really cool of you guys to create such a huge give away. It gives me opportunity to share with others who cannot afford to purchase seeds.

I always share with my less fortunate friends




and freebies make that easier.






Kudos!

Johnny THCeeds


----------



## richards666 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm in, sounds great.


----------



## matt0707 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll take some freebees


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 19, 2016)

Count me in.


----------



## old gimp (Jan 19, 2016)

GREAT PRIZES !


----------



## Obi Wan Kenabis (Jan 19, 2016)

Innit to Winnit!


----------



## HarryCarey (Jan 19, 2016)

Count me in I need some new genes


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm in if not already said that lol.


----------



## john0000 (Jan 19, 2016)

ill give it a shot..good luck to all..i don't use reg seeds so if i win ill give them away to anyone ..


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 19, 2016)

Count me in too!!


----------



## Mount (Jan 19, 2016)

A great promo from a great seed bank! Thanks to The Vault and The Real Seeds Co and THANKS to @George Seeds for bringing this to us at RIU!! So, count me in!!!


----------



## CatSpeaker (Jan 19, 2016)

So very in.
Thank you to the good folks at The Vault


----------



## 420nstargazer (Jan 19, 2016)

Add me to the list


----------



## steff44 (Jan 19, 2016)

Count Me in Fingers crossed...


----------



## StickyPurple83 (Jan 19, 2016)

This is awesome. Maybe I will have some luck


----------



## Flagg420 (Jan 19, 2016)

May the odds be ever in MY favor, muahahahaha!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 19, 2016)

sure why not


----------



## FrozenChozen (Jan 19, 2016)

vault gear! suweet! I'm waitin on summer to get my alien autos in the ground!


----------



## GVMV (Jan 19, 2016)

I need more seed, muhahahaha.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jan 19, 2016)

Wubalubadubdub!


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 19, 2016)

If a single post is all it takes to enter, well then I guess im in it to win it now


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 19, 2016)

Big Mahalos...


----------



## Chupacabra62 (Jan 20, 2016)

good luck guys and thanks vault


----------



## smokehog (Jan 20, 2016)

Count me in I need some new seeds..


----------



## baggy (Jan 20, 2016)

Just in time for the next party cup challenge


----------



## LightningProx (Jan 20, 2016)

Woot! Hope I win some awesome seeds.


----------



## Jeffnc69 (Jan 20, 2016)

Great contest, thanks for the chance


----------



## broniyus (Jan 20, 2016)

win win


----------



## ewoods22 (Jan 20, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Did you know that at The Vault, we’ve made it possible to not only get free seeds with every single order: But also to pick exactly which great freebies you’d like to receive?
> 
> We’re so proud of this fact that we’re going to hold our biggest giveaway yet…
> 
> ...


----------



## JayTeePharmer (Jan 20, 2016)

Count me in thx.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 20, 2016)

Count me in best of luck everyone fingers toes and balls crossed happy growing 

And thanks @George Seeds /the vault for having another great give away


----------



## Donnie P (Jan 20, 2016)

Go Vault Go


----------



## BuddhistProdigy (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank You!


----------



## BIGNUTS (Jan 20, 2016)

thanks for these giveaways! hope i win!


----------



## Lisa martinez (Jan 20, 2016)

This is why we LOVE you !


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2016)

Yo.


----------



## D'sNuts (Jan 20, 2016)

Count me in!


----------



## bizzybombchron (Jan 20, 2016)

awesome...gonna be an epic giveaway for sure!! good luck everyone and bless


----------



## Gaz29 (Jan 20, 2016)

Count me in too guys. Good luck me.. ha ..!
Now seriously Goodluck everyone.! Happy growing,
Gaz


----------



## Gmack420 (Jan 20, 2016)

Pick me!


----------



## driel (Jan 20, 2016)

Im in, always looking to try new seeds


----------



## IMIUBU (Jan 20, 2016)

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## Krytend (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks for the opportunity and winning some top notch beans The Vault!


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 20, 2016)

Throw my name in the hat too.


----------



## drobinds (Jan 20, 2016)

Many thanks to the Vault for this chance and good luck to all who enter!


----------



## SirLoweed (Jan 20, 2016)

Seeds from the Queen's land? Yes please! Send the northern lights home...


----------



## jaymu86 (Jan 20, 2016)

Haha u guys rock on everywhere man love the product couldn't do it with out u... Ok we probably could but wouldn't be as good lol


----------



## Michigan Med Creamery (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello, Let me know when i win. €:^)3


----------



## PKHydro (Jan 21, 2016)

Fingers crossed for a win!


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 21, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Hey no fair. I didn't know we got extra points for sucking up! lol. Just kidding bro. Peace and love.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 21, 2016)

Send those beans down here to bask in the SW sun this summer! Help an old man out.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2016)

cheap is good but free is better! i'm in


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm in, I love The Vault!! Thanks @George Seeds


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 21, 2016)

Great opportunity there. Plenty up for grabs. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Norml56 (Jan 21, 2016)

Free Beans! ! ! Love the Vault


----------



## Red B (Jan 21, 2016)

I Love the Vault ! You Guys are the Best !


----------



## ediblemedical (Jan 21, 2016)

id really like to be a winner. new genetix are always a win in any ones book!


----------



## Trickiebush (Jan 22, 2016)

Once again the vault have smashed it.. bloody skunk sounds pukka.. 
Giving growers on a budget a chance to try new and exciting tastes and smells. 
I thank you very much guys.. Bravo indeed. .


----------



## Bain420 (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks vault!


----------



## Mr black thumb (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## PyspherE (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks again Jack and George at The Vault! You guys do amazing work and the amount you give back to our community is second to none!!

PyspherE


----------



## Stanislav Agadzhanyan (Jan 22, 2016)

CANNABIS IS PEOPLE'S MEDICINE FOR LIFE!


----------



## HittingMyRoor (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes please


----------



## Nu-Be (Jan 23, 2016)

Bloody bowling me over with the bloody skunk!


----------



## toaster struedel (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks George another great opportunity !


----------



## AndEROn (Jan 24, 2016)

present and accounted for, Sir!
winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Maxman and Fiddler (Jan 24, 2016)

sign me up, very cool


----------



## Lisa martinez (Jan 24, 2016)

Now that would be a great way to start off the year !


----------



## Blindnslow (Jan 24, 2016)

I need more seeds!!!! And i'm eyeing yours...


----------



## Genki88 (Jan 24, 2016)

count me in as well!!!!


----------



## BangPaf (Jan 25, 2016)

Not really interested by the Bloody Skunk or Northern Lights because they are auto versions. However, I want the Kumaoni Regular as it would be the first time I would grow out of "normal" seeds!


----------



## csb (Jan 26, 2016)

Sounds great offer..would be a pleasure to receive 'gift' of quality..usually do auto's,.widows,,haze etc.,but am up for trying something new,,have often just 'used' garden,,had good results,,but would be a pleasure to try something new..


----------



## old gimp (Jan 26, 2016)

old gimp here unlock your vault and let me in Please


----------



## Greenmonstahjb (Jan 26, 2016)

Another great Vault promo!


----------



## nomofatum (Jan 26, 2016)

In to win, thanks vault.


----------



## ziggo (Jan 26, 2016)

Sweet give away! Having it be cross platform with different strains is a nice touch.


----------



## ebcrew (Jan 26, 2016)

look forward to these, the vault is the best


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks guys @George Seeds! Check this out @Lucifder!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jan 26, 2016)

You know i want to be apart of this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holisticfarmer (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes please and thank you


----------



## PicklesRus (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh yea! Would love to win some beans!!!


----------



## Bishchop (Jan 27, 2016)

This WILL enhance my standard of being!


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 27, 2016)

You guys are tha bomb!!


----------



## Genki88 (Jan 27, 2016)

count me int too!!!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 27, 2016)

Count me in'!


----------



## PicklesRus (Jan 27, 2016)

This is going to be so awesome. How is the winner chosen?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 28, 2016)

in like Flynn


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 28, 2016)

PicklesRus said:


> This is going to be so awesome. How is the winner chosen?


I hope its a smallest penis contest. Ill win for sure


----------



## H J Farnsworth (Jan 28, 2016)

Awesome!! Count me in @George Seeds thanks a million


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm in! Good luck all!


----------



## Fast dog (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice I'm in!!!! good morale booster when your having a shit day ha


----------



## Ronnie Rae (Jan 28, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Did you know that at The Vault, we’ve made it possible to not only get free seeds with every single order: But also to pick exactly which great freebies you’d like to receive?
> 
> We’re so proud of this fact that we’re going to hold our biggest giveaway yet…
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronnie Rae (Jan 28, 2016)

Amazing promotion from the Vault. These guy's are legends in every way.good luck


----------



## Maine_Coast (Jan 29, 2016)

Great Giveaway! I would love to try the Bloody Skunk Feminised Seeds


----------



## guardiangk (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## George Seeds (Jan 29, 2016)

PicklesRus said:


> This is going to be so awesome. How is the winner chosen?


Random number generator


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jan 29, 2016)

Awesome let me throw my name in the hat one more time !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## senoac (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for another awesome roll of the die here. Im in!


----------



## Pandamoanius (Jan 29, 2016)

Ahhh!!! Let me in!!!


----------



## Earl Dean Smooter (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks to the Vault,George and Jack for another chance to win great genetics !


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 29, 2016)

Down like a clown.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 29, 2016)

Love the Kumaoni! Thank you for posting the competition info.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 29, 2016)

Count me in


----------



## kornwood (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you for this opportunity


----------



## cap master (Jan 29, 2016)

I want in!!!! never grown quality gens just bag seed.!!
good luck to everyont may the best random choice win.


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 1, 2016)

Is the draw today?


----------



## nomofatum (Feb 1, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Is the draw today?


Says the 2nd in the first post, so tomorrow.


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 1, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> Says the 2nd in the first post, so tomorrow.


Yesssss!


----------



## TheMystified420 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## cap master (Feb 1, 2016)

cant wait! hope I was entered


----------



## Maine_Coast (Feb 1, 2016)

cap master said:


> cant wait! hope I was entered


It will be a like a kid on Christmas morning tomorrow. Hope I haven't been too naughty!


----------



## drobinds (Feb 1, 2016)

Allow me to be in if I'm not already.....Thank You!


----------



## Johhny_me120 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## George Seeds (Feb 2, 2016)

Big thanks to all that entered. Fantastic response as always. The RIU winner choosen at random is HarryCarey

Can you send me a PM to claim your prize:

12 x Kumaoni Regular Seeds from The Real Seeds Co.
5 x Bloody Skunk Feminised Seeds
5 x Northern Lights Auto Seeds

A Vault T Shirt

We will be back with new promos for you soon

You can check out the other winners at http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/are-you-ready-for-the-vaults-biggest-ever-seed-giveaway

Legal disclaimer: The competition winners will have their prizes sent to them via recorded delivery. If you are chosen as a winner but don’t receive your prize, we cannot resend competition prizes, so you’ll have to raise this with your local delivery service (In the UK, for example, this would be Royal Mail).

Remember: It’s illegal to germinate cannabis seeds in many countries. It is our duty to inform you of this important fact and to urge you to obey all of your local laws. The Vault only ever sells or sends out seeds for souvenir, collection or novelty purposes. All of our content is provided for educational purposes only.

Stay Safe


----------



## Lisa martinez (Feb 2, 2016)

congrats to the winner @HarryCarey ! enjoy


----------



## Maine_Coast (Feb 2, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## It's not oregano (Feb 2, 2016)

I knew I registered my name too early! 

Congrats to @HarryCarey (great name btw) and thanks to @GeorgeSeeds /The Vault for running this comp.


----------



## cap master (Feb 2, 2016)

congrats  better luck next time.. keep smoking whatever u got


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 2, 2016)

Congrats @HarryCarey great win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 2, 2016)

It's not oregano said:


> I knew I registered my name too early!
> 
> Congrats to @HarryCarey (great name btw) and thanks to @GeorgeSeeds /The Vault for running this comp.


Riiight!? On the great name comment, it reminds me of the goonies movie where brad is stealing the kids bike to go after mikey, because they flattened his new tires. The mom yells out, "Brandon Walsh! If you don't bring those kids back I'm going to commit Harri Krishna!" and then brad says, "That's Hari Kari, Ma!"


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 2, 2016)

Holy fuckin shit, Idk know what to do with my hands. This is nuts I never thought I'd win. Thanks so much for the opportunity @George Seeds I'll be sending a pm shortly  

This is awesome I have been cruising the seed banks a lot lately wanting to up my stash stock. Woohoo


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 2, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Riiight!? On the great name comment, it reminds me of the goonies movie where brad is stealing the kids bike to go after mikey, because they flattened his new tires. The mom yells out, "Brandon Walsh! If you don't bring those kids back I'm going to commit Harri Krishna!" and then brad says, "That's Hari Kari, Ma!"


Lol on the name, my mother used to say that all the time, it is actually referring to will ferrells interpretation of Harry Carey on snl. 

If the moon was made of cheese would you eat it? 
I know I would... hell, I'd go back for seconds!!

Still not sure im actually awake yet today, am I dreaming? I NEVER win anything


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 2, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Lol on the name, my mother used to say that all the time, it is actually referring to will ferrells interpretation of Harry Carey on snl.
> 
> If the moon was made of cheese would you eat it?
> I know I would... hell, I'd go back for seconds!!
> ...


Ya dude man, nice win. Thats a pile of good gear you won.  i never win anything either. Thats why i swindle


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 2, 2016)

Woohoo congrats @HarryCarey happy growing my friend hope you get some great phenotypes

And thanks again @George Seeds for hosting this great give away fingers crossed for another soon


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 2, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Woohoo congrats @HarryCarey happy growing my friend hope you get some great phenotypes
> 
> And thanks again @George Seeds for hosting this great give away fingers crossed for another soon


Thanks man, I plan on popping all at once and pick the best m and f to keep for a bit. Sounds like an intriguing strain


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 2, 2016)

Congratulations go out to Harry Carey. I'm going to keep entering and one day I may win! Thanks to the vault!


----------



## drobinds (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats Harry and a big thanks to The Vault!


----------



## cap master (Feb 3, 2016)

cant wait for the next givaway


----------



## Lisa martinez (Feb 4, 2016)

Congrats !!!!!! enjoy


----------



## ewoods22 (Feb 6, 2016)

how do you enter in givaway


----------



## driel (Feb 6, 2016)

congrats dude!


----------



## George Seeds (Feb 8, 2016)

ewoods22 said:


> how do you enter in givaway


For this one buddy it was just post a comment to enter, full details for this one is at http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/are-you-ready-for-the-vaults-biggest-ever-seed-giveaway but its now closed now. 

Make sure and follow our social and sign up to newsletter (footer of website) to get notifications


----------



## Jenny 209916 (Feb 11, 2016)

Congrats to the winners hope to see those beans sprouting soon on RIU. I'm entering the giveaway next year for sure. I'm hoping I win


----------



## Doug80 (Feb 13, 2016)

It might would have to be trail and error test there bud BE CAREFUL lmao to all a good day


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 13, 2016)

My beans have been in Chicago since the 5th :/ Hoping they didn't get nabbed


----------



## George Seeds (Feb 17, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> My beans have been in Chicago since the 5th :/ Hoping they didn't get nabbed


Sometimes they take a while to process through Chicago


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 17, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Sometimes they take a while to process through Chicago


They finally updated in salt lake last night, now on there way towards me, fingers crossed lol.


----------



## Cannabreeder (Feb 17, 2016)

My last order (not through vault) took almost 2 weeks to get through chicago. But it was also during that snow storm on the east coast.


----------



## nyceone (Feb 18, 2016)

Bloody skunk looks very nice wish I can sample that


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 19, 2016)

Wooohooooo my beans arrived 
Thank you @George Seeds I can't wait to pop some autos soon


----------



## Cannabreeder (Feb 19, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Wooohooooo my beans arrived
> Thank you @George Seeds I can't wait to pop some autos soon


That was pretty fast


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 20, 2016)

Cannabreeder said:


> That was pretty fast


Yea 17 days, not bad. Just worried me seeing them sit in Chicago so long


----------



## George Seeds (Feb 22, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Yea 17 days, not bad. Just worried me seeing them sit in Chicago so long


Chicago is the worst but we usually only see a delay there, very few are nabbed and of course if they are then our guaranteed delivery kicks in


----------



## DrunkenNinja (Aug 23, 2016)

Fire it up I am in

Sent from my SM-S920L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MeJuana (Aug 24, 2016)

Yeah the seeds arrive so fast from cannabis-seeds-store


----------



## D'sNuts (Aug 24, 2016)

Please


----------



## smokehog (Aug 24, 2016)

Congrats @HarryCarey great win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

